
The Shallow Cynicism of ‘Everything Is Rigged’ - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/25/opinion/trump-warren-sanders-corruption.html
======
quaquaqua1
But it is. Not all of us are able to make the 200k a year that is required to
have financing on a house.

Either the US finds a way to increase median compensation (not average), or it
reforms the housing regulations city-by-city so that supply is increased
rather than artificially constrained.

And this is just one example of rigging. We haven't even talked about student
loans or "criminal justice".

